# Unpaid Loan and Open Bank and Credit Card Accounts



## Shedsy_Moon

Hi guys,

I lived in Dubai for 3.5 years and left in June 2012 to relocate back to the UK.

When leaving the country I met with our company HSBC representative to arrange the settlement of my loan and closure of mybank and credit card accounts. I signed an early settlement form for the loan and arranged for our respresentative to do the rest with regards closing the accounts.

Funds were in the bank account when I left but due to the bank and loan accounts not being cleared, monthly bank fees have been debited and interest has been accruing on the loan. I'm now in a position whereby the funds in the bank account will not clear the loan, circa AED 12k difference.

Since I've left Dubai I've continued to receive bank statements and I have contacted the representative and his boss by email and phone on numerous occassions since to clear up the matter but have received nothing apart from "we will look into it".

I have a business trip to Dubai shortly and I'm concerned that I may get stopped on entry or exit. Can anyone provide any advice?

The one thing I would stress is that there are still funds in the bank account and the loan payment is being made so I assumed this means it won't be flagged as defaulted and I won't therefore be stopped? That said I just want the matter resolved as they'll come a time when it will default if its not resolved.

The incompetence of HSBC has reached new heights as it was bad enough when I was in Dubai!

Grateful for any advice anyone can provide.

Thanks


----------



## Ogri750

I would guess that as there has been no default on the loan, there should be no problem.


----------



## liksah

You will only encounter problems if the bank has complained against you to immigration. This is very unlikely given that you've been paying everything like you should.


----------



## pamela0810

I would still recommend you send an email to HSBC detailing everything that you just did in your post and then carry a hard copy of that email on your trip here.

If there's one lesson I've learned in the last year, it's that you never know what to expect out here.

Better safe than sorry. Also, escalate the matter and don't stop till someone gets back to yo with a proper solution. Out here, people don't care until you get really nasty and copy the boss's boss's boss.


----------



## RandomDude

Don't worry about it.

Actually this is a good thing to settle it personally with the bank admin.

They have no legal authority or whatsoever.

The worst case is, they took it to court , which they did not do becausee they don't have a case as you have filed a complain and they said we'll look into it. Only and only if, you had a court order, the officer will tell you to attend for the court request and welcome you to Dubai.

There is no case, no worries, no thing!!!!! 

Don't over kill it or over stress, this is really nothing as it is clearly a technicality disputed issue.

Till this day, I receive SMS from a debt collector on the behalf of DU telling me that if I don't pay 4000 AED within two days, they'll take me to court. Needless to say, DU admitted their mistake 3 years ago and settled my account, yet I still receive the SMS, sometimes phone calls, sometimes emails.

Relax, there is nothing legally binding in your case, and honestly, HSBC could care less about your 14k , I had a British guy working at the same company, who prior to 2008 crisis, had two loans, 8 credit cards, was spending like crazy and then lost his job and ran away, what happend with him? Nothing! 

Though there are cases where some people lost their jobs, did not leave the country, the bank put them in jail, then the guy reaches an agreement to settle through installment, the argument was, how do you expect me to pay your loan, if I'm in jail, where I cannot look for a job or get a salary to pay you? 

Banks are just too evil


----------



## w_man

RandomDude said:


> Don't worry about it.
> 
> I had a British guy working at the same company, who prior to 2008 crisis, had two loans, 8 credit cards, was spending like crazy and then lost his job and ran away, what happend with him? Nothing!


So this British guy can come back to Dubai and not get arrested? 

I think the warnings everyone is giving to the OP are valid. There have been several cases where a mistake from the bank has landed people in jail. No one wants to spend even one night in jail - even over a misunderstanding.

Better safe than sorry.

To the OP - I do tend to agree though that you should be fine. Sounds like you're paying your loan and there are funds in the account. I don't think they'll give you trouble over the fact that 'eventually' the money will run out. They have no way of knowing this - you could transfer more funds later (in theory).

It'll become a problem if you default on your loan. 

Either way - best to resolve this while you are here.


----------



## arabianhorse

*When leaving the country I met with our company HSBC representative to arrange the settlement of my loan and closure of mybank and credit card accounts. I signed an early settlement form for the loan and arranged for our respresentative to do the rest with regards closing the accounts.*

Mate - I know its a bit late now, but you should have kept a copy of the paperwork, and followed up after you returned home to confirm that the loan was extinguished.

If you have a trail of "evidence", go see the bank manager and unsust to having it sorted in writing before you leave UAE.

You should have no problem getting here, but while here, for goodness sake sort this **** out


----------

